# CHALLENGE  2K15: One Sketch a Day - OVER



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

Challenge 2k15: One Sketch a Day
*DAY 27*
*Goal: 27/365*​
Hello~

Nothing much here, but i'm committing myself to a challenge of 1 sketch a day for one whole year ^.^ The reason why I'm doing this, I really dont know XD I guess I just need to find something to do since summer vacation already started for me. When summer vaca ends, that's when it gets hectic.

That said, I'll be posting one sketch here every day. It may be coloured, may be digital, may be traditional, _whatever_. No skipping days, no editing posts with sketches~
I've been trying to draw realistic/portraits so I'll try focusing on that... probs not gonna work tho lol.

Not sure if NSFW/gore is allowed here.... idk. I'll put a spoiler, if anything lol.

I'm not taking commissions/requests if anyone is wondering. This is only for my own leisure.
In other words, *this thread is just a gallery* 


Feel free to chat/discuss/browse/*critique in my thread, I won't mind c:

*when I say critique, I mean I'll only allow structured criticism, thank you.



Spoiler: Current sketch: Day 27












*Please read the last post~​*​


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Accumulative sketches :D






Spoiler: Days 1-20






Spoiler: Day 1













Spoiler: Day 2













Spoiler: Day 3













Spoiler:  Day 4













Spoiler: Day 5













Spoiler: Day 6













Spoiler: Day 7













Spoiler: Day 8













Spoiler: Day 9













Spoiler: Day 10













Spoiler: Day 11













Spoiler: Day 12













Spoiler: Day 13













Spoiler: Day 14













Spoiler: Day 15













Spoiler: Day 16













Spoiler: Day 17













Spoiler: Day 18













Spoiler: Day 19













Spoiler: Day 20
















Spoiler: Day 21













Spoiler: Day 22













Spoiler: Day 23













Spoiler: Day 24













Spoiler: Day 25













Spoiler:  Day 26













Spoiler: Day 27


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

ALRIGHT ya'll can post now if you want 

1st sketch: me in a panda suit because i am tired 






I swear these sketches will be better tmm


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

that's so kawaii!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## pengutango (May 25, 2015)

OMG. That panda perfectly describes how I'm feeling so often these days. XD


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> that's so kawaii!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3



Ahaha thank you~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> OMG. That panda perfectly describes how I'm feeling so often these days. XD



!!!! It's literally how I feel every day tbh XD

I slept so late last night rip


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2015)

das kawaii af, cant wait to see more~~


----------



## Luminescence (May 25, 2015)

Aw gosh, that's a really cute style, and an emotion too easy to relate to~​


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> das kawaii af, cant wait to see more~~



♡♡♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Aw gosh, that's a really cute style, and an emotion too easy to relate to~​



Aaaaah thank you~


----------



## iamnothyper (May 25, 2015)

so cute *~*


----------



## Kirindrake (May 25, 2015)

AWAAAHHH it's so cuuute ;U; omg good job <3

And good luck on the challenge!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> so cute *~*



Thank u I think ur art is v cute too!! ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirindrake said:


> AWAAAHHH it's so cuuute ;U; omg good job <3
> 
> And good luck on the challenge!



Thank u friend!
Hopefully I can last long w/ this challenge XD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

Lets not forget, Ragdoll is as cute as the art she slaps onto our screens :^]


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

throw me in a drink and call me a lemon, INTEGRA I DID NOT KNOW U COULD ART

I mean *ragdolllemonworshipper505


----------



## pengutango (May 25, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> !!!! It's literally how I feel every day tbh XD
> 
> I slept so late last night rip



Really? XD Damn. D: Last few weeks, I've been sleeping TERRIBLY. I go to bed late, like between midnight and 2AM, and wake up at like 7AM and no, it's not my alarm waking me up. XD (I do have one, BUT, I tend to wake up before it goes off) 

It's gotten better the last few days since I've been going to bed before 1AM, but I did have a few days where I'd go to bed then wake up randomly during the night.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Lets not forget, Ragdoll is as cute as the art she slaps onto our screens :^]



omg no hyogo stop ur making me blush ;@;;;;


Prabha said:


> throw me in a drink and call me a lemon, INTEGRA I DID NOT KNOW U COULD ART
> 
> I mean *ragdolllemonworshipper505



LEMON WORSHIPPER OMFG XD
im not merely a worshipper, im also an enthusiast huehue
dont be surprised if i end up sketching a lemon squeezing lemon juice into your poor scarred soul (and eyes)



pengutango said:


> Really? XD Damn. D: Last few weeks, I've been sleeping TERRIBLY. I go to bed late, like between midnight and 2AM, and wake up at like 7AM and no, it's not my alarm waking me up. XD (I do have one, BUT, I tend to wake up before it goes off)
> 
> It's gotten better the last few days since I've been going to bed before 1AM, but I did have a few days where I'd go to bed then wake up randomly during the night.



yeah, these past few weeks ive been having extreme sleeping schedules because of college and some other crap
like sometimes i go to sleep at 5am, sometimes 2am depending on my stress level and mood.. trying to get back on regular schedule though!! so difficult rip
but omg i get that so much like i sleep at a certain time and i almost always wake up after a few hours or so ;-; 
glad to know you are going to bed on time~ keep that up! it helps w/ better brain functionality and ik tht from experience omg


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

what i do on my freetime besides study and draw tbh






spent more than half the day doing this oh my god


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

o **** that's goddamn amazing dude, I'm so glad we're e-engaged tbh


----------



## ssvv227 (May 26, 2015)

she looks fab ~~~~ though one thing to watch is the position of her left leg; the hip attachment should be a little higher on the same line as her right leg; given the position of her right leg, the angle at which the left leg bends is too "to the right"; the left leg would look more natural if the knee is behind her right leg instead of being in front of it; if you want the left leg to bend the way it is, the right leg would look more vertical; another minor thing is that her right arm can be a tad longer


----------



## Luminescence (May 26, 2015)

Dead because the realism is real. Really nice piece! I love every little detail and how natural it all looks put together~


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> o **** that's goddamn amazing dude, I'm so glad we're e-engaged tbh



_what_. U NEVER TOLD ME THIS???? 
but thank u bb

BUT STILL U NEVER TOLD ME????????



ssvv227 said:


> she looks fab ~~~~ though one thing to watch is the position of her left leg; the hip attachment should be a little higher on the same line as her right leg; given the position of her right leg, the angle at which the left leg bends is too "to the right"; the left leg would look more natural if the knee is behind her right leg instead of being in front of it; if you want the left leg to bend the way it is, the right leg would look more vertical; another minor thing is that her right arm can be a tad longer



ooo i thought the the legs looked normal but now that you mentioned it.... yeah >.< the thing is, my left knee _was_ infront of my right leg... kind of like how you cross your legs? idk maybe i just sit weird XD
thank you so much, i appreciate your advice! i'll keep that in mind next time  



Luminescence said:


> Dead because the realism is real. Really nice piece! I love every little detail and how natural it all looks put together~



thank you!!! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> _what_. U NEVER TOLD ME THIS????
> but thank u bb
> 
> BUT STILL U NEVER TOLD ME????????


It was a romantic beach night thing lmao, it was cheesy so you'd prolly forget it easily.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It was a romantic beach night thing lmao, it was cheesy so you'd prolly forget it easily.



p sure i wouldnt forget tht esp if there was food and cats
oh well ilu ( ? ▽ ` ).｡ｏ♥


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> p sure i wouldnt forget tht esp if there was food and cats
> oh well ilu ( ? ▽ ` ).｡ｏ♥


We were in cheese land, u got so high off cheese that I had to cheese it back home with u
the ring on ur finger is from me, whatever it is, I'll leave that for you to find out.

ilu 2 bambino (⊃｡•́‿•̀｡)⊃ *grabby hands*


----------



## ssvv227 (May 26, 2015)

i think the pelvis will need to be a bit towards the front for the left knee to cross under the right leg; and given how relax your right leg looks, it would cross more at the knee than at the thigh...just some suggestions haha don't mind me


----------



## Kirindrake (May 26, 2015)

Wooaaaahhhh niiiice!!! =D Good job! <3


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> We were in cheese land, u got so high off cheese that I had to cheese it back home with u
> the ring on ur finger is from me, whatever it is, I'll leave that for you to find out.
> 
> ilu 2 bambino (⊃｡•́‿•̀｡)⊃ *grabby hands*



ohsht that explains a lot
mystery solved, so this ring _isnt_ from that random hobo that my sister told me about
ok

*smooches u*


ssvv227 said:


> i think the pelvis will need to be a bit towards the front for the left knee to cross under the right leg; and given how relax your right leg looks, it would cross more at the knee than at the thigh...just some suggestions haha don't mind me



no, totally fine! i truly appreciate your suggestions hun, it helps more than it harms <3



Kirindrake said:


> Wooaaaahhhh niiiice!!! =D Good job! <3



eeeee thank u ^.^

=

im wondering what i should sketch next lol feel free to leave some suggestions XD
i'll see what im cravin tmm


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2015)

oh wow thats goddamn gorgeous @_@ i wish i could draw like that aaa///////// ****ing fantastic omg <333


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ohsht that explains a lot
> mystery solved, so this ring _isnt_ from that random hobo that my sister told me about
> ok
> 
> *smooches u*


very much yes, that hobo _wasn't_ me I am very clean and I wash behind my ears everyday.

c(ˊᗜˋ*c) mfw i get smooched



Ragdoll said:


> i'll see what im cravin tmm


inb4 ppl like "DRAW MY MAYOR" "DRAW MY WAIFU" or something lmao


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow thats goddamn gorgeous @_@ i wish i could draw like that aaa///////// ****ing fantastic omg <333



aaaaa  i love ur art too shiro <33
thank u ~



Hyogo said:


> very much yes, that hobo _wasn't_ me I am very clean and I wash behind my ears everyday.
> 
> c(ˊᗜˋ*c) mfw i get smooched
> 
> ...



loool i would go slap them thru the screen before they even ask
//looks at ya'll through slit eyes//


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Ur hot and ur a rebel, perfect waif tbh.

I'd put something down but kek, I am on my phone and boy is it awkward.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 26, 2015)

That's a SKETCH?!??!?! *cries*


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ur hot and ur a rebel, perfect waif tbh.
> 
> I'd put something down but kek, I am on my phone and boy is it awkward.



hey you're basically the same exact thing so ur a perf husbando ;a;
and what u gonna put down bb?



pillow bunny said:


> That's a SKETCH?!??!?! *cries*



i mightve overdid it so im sorry for that >.<


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> hey you're basically the same exact thing so ur a perf husbando ;a;
> and what u gonna put down bb?


Compliment fest 2k15 w/ Hyogo and Ragdoll :3c

Uhh, knowing me prolly Ness, but I wouldn't be sure what outfit to pick since is sketch.


----------



## pengutango (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> yeah, these past few weeks ive been having extreme sleeping schedules because of college and some other crap
> like sometimes i go to sleep at 5am, sometimes 2am depending on my stress level and mood.. trying to get back on regular schedule though!! so difficult rip
> but omg i get that so much like i sleep at a certain time and i almost always wake up after a few hours or so ;-;
> glad to know you are going to bed on time~ keep that up! it helps w/ better brain functionality and ik tht from experience omg



Yeah, that's the problem when your schedule is all kinds of messed up. -_- I've been going to bed late for a while now, and trying to fix it, is hard, like you said. I haven't honestly noticed that I'm more productive or whatnot, but at least trying to be more active and going on daily walks/jogs. That might help too.

About your Day 2 pic...

Damn, that's a sketch?! *flails*

Can't wait to see the future ones! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Compliment fest 2k15 w/ Hyogo and Ragdoll :3c
> 
> Uhh, knowing me prolly Ness, but I wouldn't be sure what outfit to pick since is sketch.



hmm i will think about it maybe in the future hun <3



pengutango said:


> Yeah, that's the problem when your schedule is all kinds of messed up. -_- I've been going to bed late for a while now, and trying to fix it, is hard, like you said. I haven't honestly noticed that I'm more productive or whatnot, but at least trying to be more active and going on daily walks/jogs. That might help too.
> 
> About your Day 2 pic...
> 
> ...



thank you!!! i will try my best~

and yes, making yourself tired throughout the day helps lots haha
i try to avoid sleeping pills and such and try to keep it natural
im such a lazy butt thoughh ugh ;-;


----------



## pengutango (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> thank you!!! i will try my best~
> 
> and yes, making yourself tired throughout the day helps lots haha
> i try to avoid sleeping pills and such and try to keep it natural
> im such a lazy butt thoughh ugh ;-;



Woot whoo!  Good luck! It doesn't happen AS much, but sometimes I feel drowsy during the day, which sucks since I hate taking naps. I always worry about it messing up my sleep schedule. Yeah, I've never taken sleeping pills. I try to avoid meds in general, unless absolutely necessary. I have heard that melatonin is a good natural alternative, but... you don't want to take it too often since your body eventually becomes tolerant to it.

Ha! I can relate. I try not to be lazy, but it's a bad habit. Heck, even with exercise, I'm seriously the worst self motivator, despite the fact that I want to be more active (while I'm not trying to lose weight... it'd be a nice bonus). I really need a workout buddy since I throw myself off track too easily. XD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> hmm i will think about it maybe in the future hun <3


The consideration is just enough ( •̀ ᗜ •́ )


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

DAY 3 YEAHH ouo
p random.. idrk what the suit is for tbh lol
new OC?????? what do ya'll think XD







started working on this around 2am today so i guess it looks a lil funky lol //looks at left leg//
i guess you can say i was pretty high around that time. yeah

BUT IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DDD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

THE BOOTY GAME THO, Stunning as always, man


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> THE BOOTY GAME THO, Stunning as always, man









lol ty <3


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Woah! Cool shoes!  and so much detail overall! I love how you shade the sketches! ;u;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> lol ty <3


Ayy gurl (  ? ʖ̫ ? ) mind sharing the dong?
np sugar lips!! ༼  ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽


Kirindrake said:


> Woah! Cool shoes!  and so much detail overall! I love how you shade the sketches! ;u;


Ragdoll is hella Shady and wears Sketcher shoes, that's why she's so good.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Woah! Cool shoes!  and so much detail overall! I love how you shade the sketches! ;u;



ahah thank you! wish they were real, id totes wear those shoes in public tbh XD

tried to make them match the overall outfit tho so im glad it came together the way it did :3



Hyogo said:


> Ayy gurl (  • ʖ̫ • ) mind sharing the dong?
> np sugar lips!! ༼  •́ ヮ •̀ ༽
> 
> Ragdoll is hella Shady and wears Sketcher shoes, that's why she's so good.



lol shh dont expose my secret wth hyobro
inb4 everyone starts asking for dongs


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ahah thank you! wish they were real, id totes wear those shoes in public tbh XD
> 
> tried to make them match the overall outfit tho so im glad it came together the way it did :3



LOL yah they're extremely cool  wish I had a pair!

You did well! :3


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

ok guys with whts happening on the site atm idk if i'll be able to continue this challenge any longer

i'll see how everything's working out tmm though

//cries//


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

Seems everything is fine for now so i'll continue :3






Tried smth new lol im so tired


----------



## ssvv227 (May 28, 2015)

trying something new is always fun haha


----------



## Ragdoll (May 30, 2015)

I ALMOST FORGOT OMG






ive been trying to look for the textbook that i rented from Cheggs and i have a feeling someone stole it :<

so tireddddddd... oh well, sketch for today 5/25 even tho its 3am. 
_shhh its not 5/30 until i sleep_ : )

- - - Post Merge - - -

woop i meant 5/29 rip i need to sleep


----------



## Javocado (May 30, 2015)

amazing girl wow
sketch me pls


----------



## Hyoshido (May 30, 2015)

gurl, u so sketchy it makes me expand my lenny ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Javocado said:


> amazing girl wow
> sketch me pls


Yessss, do this for Jav.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 30, 2015)

loving the gallery!


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 30, 2015)

Your art is superb. The majority of them I would have thought they were from a manga.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> amazing girl wow
> sketch me pls



I'll probs sketch u traditional style bb ♡



Hyogo said:


> gurl, u so sketchy it makes me expand my lenny ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> 
> Yessss, do this for Jav.



Expand dong 







p e p p e r said:


> loving the gallery!



Thank you!!! c:


AcidLucidity said:


> Your art is superb. The majority of them I would have thought they were from a manga.



ahaha ironically, my teacher hates manga style so I slapped his face with some realistic sht

Thank u ♡♡


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2015)

your artwork always blows me away, every time hahahgfjdfd QvQ weeps////// ITS ADDICTIVE I LOVE SEEING UR NEW STUFF


----------



## Ragdoll (May 30, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> your artwork always blows me away, every time hahahgfjdfd QvQ weeps////// ITS ADDICTIVE I LOVE SEEING UR NEW STUFF



thank omfg i am honored ;AA;
all of you are my inspiration <3

=

okieee Day 6 is here!!! today, i give u guys a cute owl in marker!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 1, 2015)

Sketch of the day: JIGSAW






it is 2am and im watching Saw rn but i aint scared


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

Sp00py pls.
BUT, ur owl and puzzle guy r rly nice!!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Sp00py pls.
> BUT, ur owl and puzzle guy r rly nice!!!



ur face is sp00py

and thank u hyobae!!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 1, 2015)

Day 8, Jigglypuff!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

u rly puffled my jigglies m8 xDDD

is that digital or wot sis


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> u rly puffled my jigglies m8 xDDD
> 
> is that digital or wot sis



its digital bb ^.^


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

oooo did you get a new tablet then?!

is v nice 8)


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> oooo did you get a new tablet then?!
> 
> is v nice 8)



not rlly, it's my friend's XD

=

i have zero inspiration to draw anything specific atm so uhh here, have some big cat practices lol


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 2, 2015)

You know, I really admire your perseverance. And your style, but most of all your perseverance because that's the hardest to find.​


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 3, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> You know, I really admire your perseverance. And your style, but most of all your perseverance because that's the hardest to find.​



oh thank you ;a; i try my best!! those words are so very inspiring <3

=

here is the day 10 sketch! it uh... it's not complete but im about to sleep because im so tired today but i swear i will do better tmm!!!





im sorry this is v sketchy


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

Sketch of the day: Red panda~ (srry it ain't red, but i promise it's a red panda c






tried v hard to finish this ASAP because im not gonna be here tonight >.<

k everyone have a gr8 day!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2015)

im so envious of your realism skills hhhhhhh. always such a pleasure to see your art ;v;


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 4, 2015)

om G THAT RED PANDA //dies a million times over how adorable it is
Amazing work as always~ Good luck and have fun wherever it is you're going tonight! ♥​


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> im so envious of your realism skills hhhhhhh. always such a pleasure to see your art ;v;



thanks u a million times 
i cant express how much ya'll are a big part of my inspiration!!!
rlly tho, i tried this 365-day challenge last year and i only got up to day 30 rip
thanks 2 all of u for the support omg



Luminescence said:


> om G THAT RED PANDA //dies a million times over how adorable it is
> Amazing work as always~ Good luck and have fun wherever it is you're going tonight! ♥​



aaahhhh thank u, sweet friend!!
i wasnt rlly in the mood to go anywhere and was actually looking forward to being a couch potato tonight but my dad forced me to go to NY anyway ;-;


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 5, 2015)

day 12: why not another panda but this time, an angry one? ;v;


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 6, 2015)

aka ur face when I can't expand dong

ur rly good at drawing animals/everything and it's making me jealous ;_;


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

So I've been absent from this thread but I've caught up now thanks to your accumulative sketches post  You're so amazinggg!!! <3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> aka ur face when I can't expand dong
> 
> ur rly good at drawing animals/everything and it's making me jealous ;_;



expand dong or none, i still love u!!!
and pls dont turn green on me omg >.<



Kirindrake said:


> So I've been absent from this thread but I've caught up now thanks to your accumulative sketches post  You're so amazinggg!!! <3



thank u, even more amazing person <3 i'm happy you are able to catch up haha means a lot to me ~~

=

so i havent been on the forums too much (srry) but it's all because of this gosh darn game rip
but it feels gr8 to play on my 3DS again!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> expand dong or none, i still love u!!!
> and pls dont turn green on me omg >.<


dis is rly touching, it's making me expand!!

YOU'RE GREEN WITH IT...


----------



## pengutango (Jun 7, 2015)

Aww man~ haven't been here in a lil bit, so had to catch up. Loving these doodles. :3 That last one is reminding me that I need to play Fantasy Life again. I haven't played in quite some time now... XD


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 7, 2015)

holy, the animals u draw. how.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> dis is rly touching, it's making me expand!!
> 
> YOU'RE GREEN WITH IT...



NO UR GREEN WITH IT



pengutango said:


> Aww man~ haven't been here in a lil bit, so had to catch up. Loving these doodles. :3 That last one is reminding me that I need to play Fantasy Life again. I haven't played in quite some time now... XD



!!!! we should play together sometime!!! although im still a bit new so idrk how to do multiplayer lel
also i bought the DLC pack ;v;



iamnothyper said:


> holy, the animals u draw. how.



ssshhh <3 ;A;

=

DAY 14 this whole week imma try to draw adventure time characters!!!!
i'll start with BMO ^^






i miss this, i think im gonna watch a whole marathon tmm


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking for a LoZ: Majora's Mask 3D game atm so i figured i can just draw this lol






LINK!!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 8, 2015)

dayum son, ur penwork/shading/idkeverything is superb.


----------



## wassop (Jun 9, 2015)

oh.

my..






gosh ;A; ♥

your art is amazing~!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> dayum son, ur penwork/shading/idkeverything is superb.



shh ur superb <3
but thank u ~


wassop said:


> oh.
> 
> my..
> 
> ...



thank youuu !!! 

i try my best ^.^


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

day 16 and still going strong kinda!!!
laying off the black and white and putting some color for a bit
this is gonna be funnnnn XD
anyways for a start, peach's and ganon's eyes!!

jav this is for u






you guys will see the results sometime :3


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 10, 2015)

these are sketches?? holy cow


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> these are sketches?? holy cow



yes..!!! unless sketch means smth else to others lol in tht case, it's not!

the one for Day 16 isnt exactly a sketch, more of a lil project haha


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2015)

The jealousy is strong within moi, they're gonna look raaad


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The jealousy is strong within moi, they're gonna look raaad



stoooop being green with it!!! ;@;

and u know whats even more rad? ur signature! priceless.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 10, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Looking for a LoZ: Majora's Mask 3D game atm so i figured i can just draw this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your skills are blowing my mind!!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> your skills are blowing my mind!!!



u better link ur mind back together, i still have 359 days to go!!

ok no that was so bad i suck at puns


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> stoooop being green with it!!! ;@;







us irl???


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> us irl???



UR RIGHT XDD

<3333333333333


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> UR RIGHT XDD
> 
> <3333333333333


ur not a real scarer 8(

I heart u 2 bambino


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 10, 2015)

Can yah draw kaneki from tokyo ghoul? ;o


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Can yah draw kaneki from tokyo ghoul? ;o



lol sure thing! consider this as a re-sketch thing cuz i drew smth similar before

DAY 17:: KANEKI KEN!!! only cuz straw hat here requested it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2015)

sighs wistfully over your art ////// stop being so good pls


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 11, 2015)

oh. my. god.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 11, 2015)

KANEKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


OSHIETEEEE OSHIIIIIEEETEEEEEEEe


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> sighs wistfully over your art ////// stop being so good pls



omgsh shiro ;A;


Luminescence said:


> oh. my. god.



??? i hope i ddnt upset u ;aaa;


iamnothyper said:


> KANEKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> OSHIETEEEE OSHIIIIIEEETEEEEEEEe



XDDD i LOVE TG!!!

=

i must find inspiration to continue jav's piece
but for now i'll sketch misty here
idk i cant draw adventure time characters rip
><'


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 12, 2015)

d00d u r so good have some bacon


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 12, 2015)

No Staryu between her buttcheeks, 0/10 :3c

why is Misty topless, das r00d


----------



## Beige (Jun 12, 2015)

i'm absolutely in love with the misty 1!! thats amazing!!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> d00d u r so good have some bacon



wow thanks, i love bacon!!



Hyogo said:


> No Staryu between her buttcheeks, 0/10 :3c
> 
> why is Misty topless, das r00d



ah should this be NSFW idk s0rry 8(



Beige said:


> i'm absolutely in love with the misty 1!! thats amazing!!!



thank u !!! ur amazing too c:


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 12, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ??? i hope i ddnt upset u ;aaa;



I am _very_ upset at how good everything in this thread is. And did I mention Misty looks gorgeous? She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> I am _very_ upset at how good everything in this thread is. And did I mention Misty looks gorgeous? She looks gorgeous.



this is making me blush a lot u dont even know omg
2much
i thank u greatly deary <3
but im upset that ur upset


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 12, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> this is making me blush a lot u dont even know omg
> 2much
> i thank u greatly deary <3
> but im upset that ur upset



Good. You should be upset. We should be upset together and continue to upset each other in a neverending cycle of upset feelings. Unless you'd rather forget all of that and eat pizza, which I am 100% okay with.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 12, 2015)

yes, tg is goood. now draw him with hide in his arms

ohhhh misty's got a tramp stamp. I am desperately hoping u decide to draw more bishie. *~*


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Good. You should be upset. We should be upset together and continue to upset each other in a neverending cycle of upset feelings. Unless you'd rather forget all of that and eat pizza, which I am 100% okay with.



if there's bacon on the pizza then im down 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -



iamnothyper said:


> yes, tg is goood. now draw him with hide in his arms
> 
> ohhhh misty's got a tramp stamp. I am desperately hoping u decide to draw more bishie. *~*



looool
i have a tiny thing for pretty boys so yeah thts a maybe!! XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2015)

holy **** misty looks beautiful

honestly if these are your sketches im afraid to know what your real work looks like. youre probably so talented you break the universe


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 12, 2015)

just casually visiting tbt confessions when:
"Ragdoll's art makes me ***. - ya boi"

lel xD shiro i see u there


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> just casually visiting tbt confessions when:
> "Ragdoll's art makes me ***. - ya boi"
> 
> lel xD shiro i see u there



i didnt actually write that, but i agreed with it heartily


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 12, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> wow thanks, i love bacon!!



bruh









Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** misty looks beautiful
> 
> honestly if these are your sketches im afraid to know what your real work looks like. youre probably so talented you break the universe



This. Your art is so gorgeous <33


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** misty looks beautiful
> 
> honestly if these are your sketches im afraid to know what your real work looks like. youre probably so talented you break the universe



Noo not really omfg
im scared to put any real art work tbh ;@;


iamnothyper said:


> just casually visiting tbt confessions when:
> "Ragdoll's art makes me ***. - ya boi"
> 
> lel xD shiro i see u there



Lmao I have a feeling thts Javocado



Money Hunter said:


> bruh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My beautiful bacon ♡
Ur gorgeous ~~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Noo not really omfg
> im scared to put any real art work tbh ;@;
> 
> 
> ...



please do//// i want to see it ;a;


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

=

Still working on the sketch for today rip i'll post it in an hour or so ><


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> =
> 
> Still working on the sketch for today rip i'll post it in an hour or so ><



**massage you** 

I want to see more works from you too xD everything you have here is lovely!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> please do//// i want to see it ;a;



I'll probs post smth on ur wall, I wont post here ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> **massage you**
> 
> I want to see more works from you too xD everything you have here is lovely!



Thank u for massage lmao
Okok fine i'll think about it ><


----------



## pengutango (Jun 12, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> !!!! we should play together sometime!!! although im still a bit new so idrk how to do multiplayer lel
> also i bought the DLC pack ;v;



That would be AWESOME! BUT, just one problem... I don't have the DLC... D: I kept meaning to get it, but I never actually got around to it. Derp. XP


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

pengutango said:


> That would be AWESOME! BUT, just one problem... I don't have the DLC... D: I kept meaning to get it, but I never actually got around to it. Derp. XP



Ahh the DLC is only $8.99 and it adds a whole lotta stuff to post game lol pls think about it!!!

I need friends to play FL with lmao


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 13, 2015)

ok day 19 finally
srry it took so long i ddnt know what to sketch
i had a rlly bad day today but eh the day's over 
and your replies here make me happy!!! 
also thanks to that anon who submitted tht confession (whom i heavily suspect it's either hyoman or javocado)

this is a lil girl wearing a gas mask.. girl represents me, vulnerable and afraid. gas mask represents death and control. take that as u will






haha i feel like this is starting to become my daily journal XDD


----------



## Javocado (Jun 13, 2015)

amazin as always gurl

also i can confirm that was indeed my cumfession


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ok day 19 finally
> srry it took so long i ddnt know what to sketch
> i had a rlly bad day today but eh the day's over
> and your replies here make me happy!!!
> ...


Ayyyy are u my mummy


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 13, 2015)

Doctor Who episode? OUO; //shot

I really like your sketches!  You do a really good job! <3 As some people said a bit back, I'm a bit worried if these are just sketches how superior your normal art is X'DDD *crai* it's probably too amazing for my eyes //orz

---


Idfldnsndt said:


> Ayyyy are u my mummy



Oh, good, so I wasn't the only one that thought this >u>;


----------



## inkling (Jun 13, 2015)

I love your style!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 13, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Doctor Who episode? OUO; //shot
> 
> I really like your sketches!  You do a really good job! <3 As some people said a bit back, I'm a bit worried if these are just sketches how superior your normal art is X'DDD *crai* it's probably too amazing for my eyes //orz
> 
> ...



lol OH 
i dnt watch Doctor Who lol
thank u <3
idk i will probs post a real artwork in secret lelel



inkling said:


> I love your style!



thank you!!! ~

=

day 20: what if mermaids do exist?





food for thought i guess. it's a serious question, i swear!!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

;u; It's so good omg


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 15, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> ;u; It's so good omg



thank you <3

=

day 20: a bloody skull because i just found my anatomy and physiology textbook from 2 sems ago and i started reading it cuz i was bored






so nostalgic ;a;


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 16, 2015)

day 22, i forgot to sketch today so uh.. >.<






i sketched this in like 20 mins oops


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 16, 2015)

that is adorable :3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> that is adorable :3



thank u <3

=

almost forgot to upload ;a;






i am failing oh no //cires


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Cute Cookie Monster c:


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 17, 2015)

COOKIE MONSTOR


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Cute Cookie Monster c:





Money Hunter said:


> COOKIE MONSTOR



~~~ <3

=

im feeling rlly down and un-inspired lately so cant rlly draw anything but stupid scribbles of ****






how do ya'll like bear sketches because bears make me happy! esp. if they look like winnie the pooh hahaha


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not very fond of Winnie the Pooh but DAT BEAR
You inspire me to try my hand at a similar (but less hardcore pls i don't think i can even make it past the single digits) challenge after all these beautiful doodles tbh <3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> I'm not very fond of Winnie the Pooh but DAT BEAR
> You inspire me to try my hand at a similar (but less hardcore pls i don't think i can even make it past the single digits) challenge after all these beautiful doodles tbh <3



aww thank you deary <3 
and go for it if you're up for the challenge!! try going for 10 days for a start~ 
i'll be cheering for you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 18, 2015)

Whooo this thread is really wonderful to go through : O You very much remind me of an incredibly talented college friend I had who was versatile in different styles, she would always do these incredible pieces that put me in awe, fantastic stuff here and that winnie the pooh looks so cute : ) Keep it up!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

haha coincidence...i just drew a bear too..it is just a lot less detailed and sightly than yours...and for the pooh bear LOL


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whooo this thread is really wonderful to go through : O You very much remind me of an incredibly talented college friend I had who was versatile in different styles, she would always do these incredible pieces that put me in awe, fantastic stuff here and that winnie the pooh looks so cute : ) Keep it up!



i do?? thank you ;AAA; 
i went to a lot of conventions in the past so i took some ideas from here and there and try to combine all of them into one
sometimes a failure haha
thank you so much <3



ssvv227 said:


> haha coincidence...i just drew a bear too..it is just a lot less detailed and sightly than yours...and for the pooh bear LOL



LOL i love your paintings!!!!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> LOL i love your paintings!!!!



Thank you ^//////////////^ I love your sketches too!!! even if they are just sketches!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 18, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> i do?? thank you ;AAA;
> i went to a lot of conventions in the past so i took some ideas from here and there and try to combine all of them into one
> sometimes a failure haha
> thank you so much <3
> ...



Absolutely, we fell out of touch but seeing her pieces and sketches was always a treat : D
Sounds like you put a LOT of hard work into what I am seeing then! Just amazed when I see this level of talent, I hope you keep drawing it really is so much fun to see all these styles over the years people I meet in life and online ^^
And nah you don't strike me as a failure haha you should have seen me in college art classes so bad on my end even with real models to draw from xD
But you're absolutely welcome ;D


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 18, 2015)

i have to admit pooh made me chuckle


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 19, 2015)

confession: as a child, i used to be terrified of toilets because i was always afraid some monster would come out.
doesnt mean im sometimes not afraid of bathrooms now..







lol try going to the bathroom at 3am with no lights and in the middle of a thunderstorm. yeahhh


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 19, 2015)

You captured my look quite well, how were you able to get pictures of me anyway?


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You captured my look quite well, how were you able to get pictures of me anyway?



i thought u were ness tbh

=






still holding on!!!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 20, 2015)

you're going strong!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 20, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> you're going strong!!



;AAA; <3

=

#applehype!!!!!! is this forreal now ;a;






to commemorate the release of the long-awaited apple collectible
get hype!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 20, 2015)

Man, gurl ur brutal in some of ur arts, is rly nice.



Ragdoll said:


> i thought u were ness tbh


I'll send u selfies in the future.

I am not a kid, I am a man


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 20, 2015)

*looks at Day 25*

...yeahhh I think I'll stay away from THAT toilet...

...FAR away... X'DDD

Beautiful rose btw :3 And today's one is interesting.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Man, gurl ur brutal in some of ur arts, is rly nice.
> 
> 
> I'll send u selfies in the future.
> ...



lol man gurl
but thank u squid kid man ness

and thats a promise i'll be w8ing for ur selfie!!!



Kirindrake said:


> *looks at Day 25*
> 
> ...yeahhh I think I'll stay away from THAT toilet...
> 
> ...



ahaha terrifying toilet loool
and thank you!!


----------



## Keitara (Jun 20, 2015)

god why do I look into this thread this late?
Your sketches are amazing! It's stunning that you can draw so many different things ; v ;
good luck with the remaining days of your challenge, I'd never be able to do that haha
I was wondering, how much time do you usually need for your regular sketch per day?


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 20, 2015)

Keitara said:


> god why do I look into this thread this late?
> Your sketches are amazing! It's stunning that you can draw so many different things ; v ;
> good luck with the remaining days of your challenge, I'd never be able to do that haha
> I was wondering, how much time do you usually need for your regular sketch per day?



wow thank you!! 
i'm gonna need the luck haha ive been slacking recently and i got rlly lazy at one point so i wonder how im gonna make it XD
and the time spent usually depends on the type of sketch.. a simple chibi (like the one i made for day 22) takes 15-20mins but the ones like the one for today takes about 1-2hrs (3hrs at most)

pencil/pen and paper varies as i bring my sketchbook with me throughout the day so i dont know how long it takes to finish a single piece lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am posting to announce that I will no longer be continuing this challenge. I already lost 2 weeks ago due to an accident I had falling down the stairway. Hit my head on the railing and twisted my wrist a bit.. which is also why I haven't been on the forums as well. I will probably post another gallery thread in the future when I recover, but this time it will not be another challenge thread. I figured I'm not rlly cut out for this kind of challenge hehe ^^'

Thank you all for the encouragement and inspiration you have given me!!! It was fun while it lasted.. I will beat this challenge someday! SOMEDAY !!! ;@;


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 5, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Hello everyone! I am posting to announce that I will no longer be continuing this challenge. I already lost 2 weeks ago due to an accident I had falling down the stairway. Hit my head on the railing and twisted my wrist a bit.. which is also why I haven't been on the forums as well. I will probably post another gallery thread in the future when I recover, but this time it will not be another challenge thread. I figured I'm not rlly cut out for this kind of challenge hehe ^^'
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement and inspiration you have given me!!! It was fun while it lasted.. I will beat this challenge someday! SOMEDAY !!! ;@;



That's awful!! Hope you feel better soon, please give your wrist as much rest as it needs <3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 5, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> That's awful!! Hope you feel better soon, please give your wrist as much rest as it needs <3



Yes it was awful :c 
But thank you dear for your support ♡


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Hello everyone! I am posting to announce that I will no longer be continuing this challenge. I already lost 2 weeks ago due to an accident I had falling down the stairway. Hit my head on the railing and twisted my wrist a bit.. which is also why I haven't been on the forums as well. I will probably post another gallery thread in the future when I recover, but this time it will not be another challenge thread. I figured I'm not rlly cut out for this kind of challenge hehe ^^'
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement and inspiration you have given me!!! It was fun while it lasted.. I will beat this challenge someday! SOMEDAY !!! ;@;



i'm sorry that that happened  it really sucks since you were doing so well. i hope that you'll recover soon and i look forward to seeing your future gallery!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Hello everyone! I am posting to announce that I will no longer be continuing this challenge. I already lost 2 weeks ago due to an accident I had falling down the stairway. Hit my head on the railing and twisted my wrist a bit.. which is also why I haven't been on the forums as well. I will probably post another gallery thread in the future when I recover, but this time it will not be another challenge thread. I figured I'm not rlly cut out for this kind of challenge hehe ^^'
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement and inspiration you have given me!!! It was fun while it lasted.. I will beat this challenge someday! SOMEDAY !!! ;@;



Oh my goodness TT_TT Please get well soon, that sounds quite scary I always dread those sorts of accidents! It was a blast to see what you were able to accomplish though ;D


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 5, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i'm sorry that that happened  it really sucks since you were doing so well. i hope that you'll recover soon and i look forward to seeing your future gallery!



it's pretty sad that i did not even get to a whole month.. ;c 
thank you so much <3



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my goodness TT_TT Please get well soon, that sounds quite scary I always dread those sorts of accidents! It was a blast to see what you were able to accomplish though ;D



my head seems ok but wrist, not so much.. i will try my best to recover!! accidents happen a lot but i did not expect to break my wrist this time rip. i cant wait to start drawing again ;@;
thank you so very much for witnessing my short-lived challenge <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 5, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Hello everyone! I am posting to announce that I will no longer be continuing this challenge. I already lost 2 weeks ago due to an accident I had falling down the stairway. Hit my head on the railing and twisted my wrist a bit.. which is also why I haven't been on the forums as well. I will probably post another gallery thread in the future when I recover, but this time it will not be another challenge thread. I figured I'm not rlly cut out for this kind of challenge hehe ^^'
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement and inspiration you have given me!!! It was fun while it lasted.. I will beat this challenge someday! SOMEDAY !!! ;@;



Oh, no, I'm so sorry! D: Please do get better soon, that really sucks! I hope your recover is speedy and easy-going!


----------



## Keitara (Jul 5, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Hello everyone! I am posting to announce that I will no longer be continuing this challenge. I already lost 2 weeks ago due to an accident I had falling down the stairway. Hit my head on the railing and twisted my wrist a bit.. which is also why I haven't been on the forums as well. I will probably post another gallery thread in the future when I recover, but this time it will not be another challenge thread. I figured I'm not rlly cut out for this kind of challenge hehe ^^'
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement and inspiration you have given me!!! It was fun while it lasted.. I will beat this challenge someday! SOMEDAY !!! ;@;



ahhh gosh!! How frustrating >-< does this even count, it was an accident and not your fault at all, your challenge was so good!
I hope you can recover from it soon! Take a good break and then come back with a DON


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 6, 2015)

+get better soon


----------

